# colt new frontier 22 cal looking for a new cylinder



## WOLFEDOG (May 2, 2014)

Father-in-law gave me a colt 22 cal new frontier it mhad a 22 mag cylinder in it.Gun fired ok for a while then started a problem with when 
loaded the cylinder would lock up whn mempty it turned ok. Took gun to gun smith he said had wrong cylinder in it that colt did not make a 22 mag in the new frontier so i am out looking for a colt new frontier 22 lr cylinder.


jim wolfe; wolfedog


----------



## BigAl (Oct 15, 2013)

Smith is wrong..I have has.the 22 / 22mag .since I was a.teen..im 54 now 
It came with both cylinder s and both work great


----------

